# How to safely transport studio lighting bulbs



## gaox5.6 (Sep 20, 2012)

I've become the family portrait guy, and I welcome the experience.  However, upon buying new equipment, I now have 15 studio lightbulbs to carry with me -- flourescent kind.  I'm looking for some tried/true recommendations on how to safely transport them with the rest of my gear.  Thank you for your time and knowlege.   Gary


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 20, 2012)

Bubble wrap.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 20, 2012)

Put them up on Craig's List and let whoever buys them worry about it.  Take the money you get from the sale and put it towards a couple of 3-400 w/s Flashpoint monolights from Adorama which will come in a nice padded carrying case.  Problem solved and your lighting will be soooooooo much easier and better.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 20, 2012)

tirediron said:


> Put them up on Craig's List and let whoever buys them worry about it.  Take the money you get from the sale and put it towards a couple of 3-400 w/s Flashpoint monolights from Adorama which will come in a nice padded carrying case.  Problem solved and your lighting will be soooooooo much easier and better.



^^^^^^^^that. or deliver them to the nearest recycle center for a charitable donation


----------

